# TV Power Button Broken-help!



## qkrinkle (Jan 28, 2008)

We got a 32" Philips/Magnavox TS3258C101 (sept 98) from family.
It apparently was a great tv till my grandpa accidentally pushed the power button too hard and now it's just hanging loose inside the console. The remote won't power on the tv either.


any ideas?
thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You'll have to open it up, but you could probably cobble a power switch in the hole to turn it on.


----------

